# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Video de Pepe Dominguez

## rubiales

Es curioso como las nuevas generaciones no conocen del buen hacer de este Gran Premio Nacional de Manipulación, es normal también, pues hace tiempo que se salio de los circuitos mágicos como actuante y hoy solo se le ve como congresista. 

Así que le he convencido para grabarle un video...por lo pronto..espero sean muchos mas.

Este es de magia de cerca, con monedas, en breve espero grabar algún otro de manipulacion de escena. Pinchad en el enlace y disfrutad del gran Pepe Dominguez!

Pepe Dominguez | Pequeña Bitácora de Rubiales

----------


## Luis Vicente

Pepe es uno de mis mejores amigos, y con Paco Rodas uno de mis dos primeros maestros. Juntos hemos trabajado e intentado perfeccionar muchísimos juegos.
Gracias Juanlu por darlo a conocer a los jóvenes.

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias. Yo soy nuno de los que no lo conocía. ¡Cuanta gente buena hay en el mundillo que no conocemos, leche!.

----------


## albatalyawsi

Muy bueno, sí señor. Muchas gracias, Rubiales. Yo tampoco lo conocía.

Jesús

----------


## renard

Me ha dejado ha cuadro impresionante muchas gracias Rubiales.

----------


## Wosco

No lo conocía, pero la presentación ha sido muy buena. Gracias Rubiales.

saludos.

----------


## Wosco

:001 07: Repetido.

----------


## Inherent

Una magia exquisita. ¡Gracias! 
Me ha vuelto a la cabeza la eterna duda sobre cuándo ejecutar magia con charla o con música. Debe ser que cuando lo haces tan bonito no hace falta solo una palabra, y no me refiero solo a la técnica.

----------


## luis_bcn

gracias rubiales ,un juegazo !!!! espero mas de este gran mago

----------


## chacariz

Me ha gustado mucho volverlo a ver, ya entonces era un gran mago de Escena y en La Linea nos maravillo, espero verlo pronto.

Un magico abrazo.

----------

